# Best plans for TBH



## Rondobee (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been looking at different variations of the TBH, which site has the best plan to build one? I went to the local building supply today and the 1 x 12s were all bowed and warped. Guess I will have to glue 1 x 3s or 1 x 4s together? Dont have any clamps so I guess I will need them also. I want to keep it as simple and cheap as possible  I want to try and build one to go along with my new hives in the spring. Any ideas of straight side or sloped side being better also? Any help would be appreciated?
Thanks
Rondo


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

I think Michael Bush's design is the simpleist and easiest to build. Not the prettiest, but the bees don't really care about that. Check out his website, tons of info there, in easy to understand language. He will answers any questions you may have, or just do a search on the search feature of this board and read, read, read.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## Rondobee (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, I agree and he has already been a lot of help to me already. As I just found out about Top Bars a few days ago. I just do not want to have to go to the trouble of glueing the boards together, but if I can not find any better quality here local, thats what I will do. It will not add that much time to the process, I dont quess.
Thanks again Michael and Rob


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Backyard hive has complete top bar hives for sale and they will sell just the bars if you want. I'm not sure of the available widths etc. but I know they sell them. Their hives are a bit pricey, but so is good wood and craftsmanship.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of building 20 of these. I've built 3 so far and they are quite simple: 

Biobees.com instructions: http://www.totnesonline.com/downloads/beekeeping/How_to_build_a_top_bar_hive.pdf

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Rondobee (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I went back and found some good 1 x 12s and a 1 x 6. I bought two 8' 1 x 12s and one 8' 1 x 6 with 2 8' 1 x 2s. They do one cut for free so I had him cut all 8' pieces one time at the 46.5 length. Got home and had to hand cut the 15" pieces for the ends, and because I bought two 8' 1 x 12s I had the sides already done with the free cut. Once I got it put together I saw that I had enough of the 1 x 12 to make a top. With the 1 x 12 glued to the extra 1 x 6 it made a perfect top. I used the 1 x 2s for the sides of the top. Everything went together very simple, and now all I have to do is make the top bars. This is a great simple design and I will make another one for sure. Total cost was $28 for the complete hive less the top bars. I think that is reasonable and with the free cuts it cut my time down also, and since I do not have a table saw yet it helped alot. I plan to finish up the hive today and start on the top bars soon. I want thank everyone including Michael as this is a great way for someone to get started very easy with plans to do things as natural as possible. 
Thanks
Rondo


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> Backyard hive has complete top bar hives for sale and they will sell just the bars if you want. I'm not sure of the available widths etc. but I know they sell them. Their hives are a bit pricey, but so is good wood and craftsmanship.


I didnt see any plans on your site for a TBH with a observation window...this is something I am VERY interested in doing. I would like for my children (and me :shhhh to be able to view the bees without disturbing them and in the "natural" environment. Where and how would you recomend doing this? I have google searched for plans with an observation window but could not find any. Also, will I have any problems with not using frames if it gets really hot here in the summer (over 100 at times...)?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Try this link 
http://www.backyardhive.com/images//backyardhiveplans_a.pdf


----------



## Wojtek (May 31, 2005)

Some picture and internal links could help you too.
http://www.homepage.interaccess.com/~netpol/POLISH/Ule/Wojtekshives2.html

http://www.homepage.interaccess.com/~netpol/POLISH/Ule/CzescII.html


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

kaisfate said:


> I didnt see any plans on your site for a TBH with a observation window...this is something I am VERY interested in doing. I would like for my children (and me :shhhh to be able to view the bees without disturbing them and in the "natural" environment. Where and how would you recomend doing this? I have google searched for plans with an observation window but could not find any. Also, will I have any problems with not using frames if it gets really hot here in the summer (over 100 at times...)?


Make sure there is some "dead space" between the bars and the hive top/cover. I have had bees housed in Langstroth boxes alone with only a plywood top and no frames (comb attached to the tops). (hey, swarms happen at inopportune times  ) These were the only hives I have ever had that the comb failed in because of the heat. What I am trying to say is --you don't want the sun beating down on the material that the comb is attached to. That heats up the comb in its most structurally critical area (bad). All of my other hives have been ok (TBH and Lang) through some brutal Texas summers, where it has been common to break 100deg. for 20+ days in a row. ...and be careful working a TBH in the heat of the day, it is best to work them in the morning.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I didnt see any plans on your site for a TBH with a observation window...this is something I am VERY interested in doing.

Then cut one in. Just be sure you have something to close it up so the sun doesn't shine in and get it too hot.

> I would like for my children (and me ) to be able to view the bees without disturbing them and in the "natural" environment.

You can view them much better with an observation hive in your living room.

> Where and how would you recomend doing this? I have google searched for plans with an observation window but could not find any. Also, will I have any problems with not using frames if it gets really hot here in the summer (over 100 at times...)?

I would put a spacer on each end of the lid to create a space between the top bars and the lid. In the shade is not a bad move either.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been working on a kenya type tbh, just cut a 27 inch window into one side, 7 inches wide. Will that need to be covered to prevent the bees from propolising it ? I can set it east west so the window would never see the sun( stopping the heat problem ). 

It would be handy to leave it uncovered in the summer, shaded.. Then cover it for the winter to stop heat loss. 

Looking forward to watching the start from scratch. I will put a swarm in it this spring .

Last question, has anyone put in a devider and started a swarm on 2 sides, then removed the devider and queen from one end after lots of comb drawn ?


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it is a bad idea not to keep the glass covered (when not in use). Even a little stray sunlight can cause the temp inside to rise. I could be wrong on this, but I think bees prefer the darkness too.


----------

